# juggernaut v2 rta spitting/gargling



## Angelus (8/3/21)

Good Day all

i bought i juggernaut v2 awhile back and been trying to set it up and for some reason that is failing me at the moment it keeps on spitting and gargling back at me throwing big drops of juice back up in my mouth. at first i thought ok maybe i put to much cotton in the wick area, so i have already cut that down abit leaving a space ie having a shorter cotton. as i test i did not full the tank again and just vaped the juice that was in the cotton already and i did not have any problem, so then i was like awesome let me full up the tank problem solved ..... but noooooooooooo. having fulled the tank i noticed that the juice was disappearing into the wick/coil chamber.

i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong here 

can someone please help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/3/21)

It sounds like you're using too little cotton. Make sure the cotton seats tightly in the coils.

Although you shouldn't force your cotton into the wicking ports, they also shouldn't slide in too easily.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/3/21)

Pics would help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (8/3/21)

I think it's too little cotton in your ports, should be Fluffy but close up the ports with no gaps


----------



## Coldfront (9/3/21)

There is no secret to wicking this tank, it's a back to basics on wicking. Fluff your cotton to your desire just not to thin, cut the wicks length from the coil to the edge of the base of the tank for easy measurement (I hope you understand what I mean not something easy to explain in text). You don't need to cut the wicks shorter for quicker absorbtion. I have however had (not often) spit back but only when refilling the tank and it disappears after a few drags but dry hits are scarce. Hope that helps good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus (9/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It sounds like you're using too little cotton. Make sure the cotton seats tightly in the coils.
> 
> Although you shouldn't force your cotton into the wicking ports, they also shouldn't slide in too easily.





Munro31 said:


> I think it's too little cotton in your ports, should be Fluffy but close up the ports with no gaps





Coldfront said:


> There is no secret to wicking this tank, it's a back to basics on wicking. Fluff your cotton to your desire just not to thin, cut the wicks length from the coil to the edge of the base of the tank for easy measurement (I hope you understand what I mean not something easy to explain in text). You don't need to cut the wicks shorter for quicker absorbtion. I have however had (not often) spit back but only when refilling the tank and it disappears after a few drags but dry hits are scarce. Hope that helps good luck



hi there thanks for the reply , yeah i haven't had to wick like this in quite awhile. i will change the cotton and report back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (9/3/21)

It may be that you're trimming your cotton too short. I know with the Zeus X if you don't have long enough cotton in the wicking ports the deck floods easily and it gives bad spit back.


----------



## Hooked (9/3/21)

With what is it gargling? Listermint?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Angelus (9/3/21)

ok i did a re-wick and fulled the tank and so far so good.

i put more cotton then i'm used to putting but then i pulled it left and right just to loosen a little bit and fluffed it out quite abit until the fit into the feed hole didnt feel to tight. i have fulled the tank and at the moment i'm vaping and keeping an eye on it incase of sudden suction lol getting a cotton taste but that will go away once it all settled down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (9/3/21)

Angelus said:


> ok i did a re-wick and fulled the tank and so far so good.
> 
> i put more cotton then i'm used to putting but then i pulled it left and right just to loosen a little bit and fluffed it out quite abit until the fit into the feed hole didnt feel to tight. i have fulled the tank and at the moment i'm vaping and keeping an eye on it incase of sudden suction lol getting a cotton taste but that will go away once it all settled down


This is where patience comes in, next time, wick a little less and keep going it it starts it again, flavour is always best right on the fine line between wicking great and leaking!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JulianJulian (9/3/21)

If it can help, I can post some pic on how I wick my juggy V2's... had no spitback or gargling!  and Flavour is really good!!


----------



## Angelus (9/3/21)

still on the first tank full ... what i'm noticing though is that the hits i'm getting seem to be more intence like i mean it is giving me a head buzzzz which to me is strange because i'm not a new vaper but i've always been using dead rabbit drippers since like foreverrrrrrrrrrr 



Munro31 said:


> This is where patience comes in, next time, wick a little less and keep going it it starts it again, flavour is always best right on the fine line between wicking great and leaking!



the only time i had to do this before was when i had my azeroth rdta. this juggernaut is on a total different level though there is less airflow than i would like but then i'm comparing it to the dead rabbit and that is not fair to this creation

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

